# Bogen oder Armbrust



## KingKäs (4. Juli 2007)

Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Bogen und Armbrust?
Bogen ist schneller und hat weniger Schaden - und Armbrust ist langsammer und hat mehr Schaden => aber das ende vom Lied ist das ich die Gegner immer ca. gleich schnell kille.
Bin lvl 45 und kann keinen Sinn darin erkennen oder ist das nur das ich hald das nehmen kann was ich lieber hab??


----------



## Maxinho (4. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nen Bogen weil ich Elb bin .. Da mach ich 2 % Schaden mit... Und schneller is mir einfach lieber ... Naja deine Entscheidung....


----------



## Tja (4. Juli 2007)

//falsches Forum bitte posting löschen thx


----------



## Maxinho (5. Juli 2007)

Wieso falsches Forum ????


----------



## NavySushi (10. Juli 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Wieso falsches Forum ????



Er hat wohl was geschrieben und dann bemerkt, dass er im falschen Forum war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (4. September 2007)

Armbrust ist stärker... braucht aber länger...
Bogen ist schwächer, geht aber schneller... gibt sich also nix.

Als Waffenmeister sollte man Armbrust nehmen, da man dann einen starken Schuss abläßt und dann eh zu den Nahkampfwaffen greift...

Hab mir als Jäger für Bogen entschieden... wie oben schon erwähnt... passt besser zu Elben und ist schneller.


----------



## Kerindor (4. September 2007)

Ich hab meine Armbrust nur genommen, da sie auf dem Rücken meines Wächters nicht so klobig ausschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr als zum anlocken taugt die eh nichts.

Für einen Jäger macht ein Bogen sicher mehr sinn, da "Dauerfeuer" meist besser ist als ein einzelner starker Schuss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (8. September 2007)

Meine Fresse.... Solch ich heut nen Braten oder doch ein Big Mac essen =//////

*ich stell zwar scheiße ins Forum aber nich solche*


----------



## Eliara Larethian (9. September 2007)

Aus nem Guide für Klassen:

_"Die Waffenwahl des Jägers fällt bis zu Stufe 30 immer auf den Bogen als Hauptwaffe und bis Stufe 20 auf eine schnelle Nahkampfwaffe. Mit Stufe 22 schließlich lernt der Jäger zwei Nahkampfwaffen zu tragen. Hier empfiehlt es sich, schnelle Schwerter oder Dolche zu tragen. Je nach Gusto erlernen Sie ebenfalls die Beherrschung von langsamen Waffen wie Hämmern und Äxten. Ab Stufe 30 schließlich verwendet der Jäger eine Armbrust. Diese beitet einen höheren allgemeinen Schaden als der Bogen, der dafür eine höhere Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer hat. Ob Sie sich für den Bogen als "klassische" Waffe des Jägers oder für eine Armbrust entscheiden, ist also auch eine Geschmacksfrage. Allerdings bietet es sich an, sowohl Bogen als auch Armbrust zu tragen und je nach Situation zu wählen: Ist mehr Schaden gefragt, legt der Jäger die Armbrust an, ist Schnelligkeit gefragt, findet der Bogen Verwendung."_


----------



## Sarja-Cell (13. September 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Aus nem Guide für Klassen:
> 
> _"Die Waffenwahl des Jägers fällt bis zu Stufe 30 immer auf den Bogen .......... oder für eine Armbrust entscheiden, ist also auch eine Geschmacksfrage. Allerdings bietet es sich an, sowohl Bogen als auch Armbrust zu tragen und je nach Situation zu wählen: Ist mehr Schaden gefragt, legt der Jäger die Armbrust an, ist Schnelligkeit gefragt, findet der Bogen Verwendung."_




Womit alles geklärt wäre und alle genauso schlau sind wie vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. September 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> Womit alles geklärt wäre und alle genauso schlau sind wie vorher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, es gibt eben keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den Beiden. Ist eben wirklich Geschmackssache, was man lieber trägt. Also ich würde nicht sagen, dass alle genauso schlau wie vorher sind... Weil die eigentliche Frage war:



KingKäs schrieb:


> Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Bogen und Armbrust?



Und ich sage, nein gibt es nicht, bis auf die kleinen Unterschiede, die ich eh genannt habe. Also wurde seine Frage beantwortet, und zumindest er ist schlauer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (14. September 2007)

Der Hintergrund ist, dass du  mit einer Armbrust aufgrund langsamerer Geschwindigkeit aber gleicher DPS-Anzahl einen höheren Burst bekommst, als mit einem Bogen, das ist der Hintergrund. Höherer Burst, höherer Krit, mehr Damage... ganz simple rechnung... dies wiegt auch meist die Relation des Schadens aufgrund hoher/niedriger Geschwindigkeit auf.

Wenn man ein Elb ist, dann generell den Bogen wählen, da du als Rassenfähigkeit +% auf Damage bekommst. 

Hast du eine Fernwaffe mit Live- oder Kraftdrain, und willst diese Option auch nutzen, dann ist die Schussrate doch sehr zu bedenken, je öfter du schießen kannst, desto öffter kann das ding Proggen...

Hältst du dich daran, kann auch schon wenig bei deiner Wahl schiefgehen^^


----------

